# xorg.conf for intel 845G chip (FreeBSD 7.0)



## eujedi (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi!
I would be very thankful if anyone could post working xorg.conf for intel 845G graphics. I've been fighting to get xorg working for 2 days now and i'm quite desperate. My mainboard is intel D845GVSR.


----------



## holly (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi,

Use the intel driver from /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

# more pkg-descr
Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets. It supports the i810,
i810-DC100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G, 915G, 915GM,
945G, 945GM, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ and 965GM chipsets.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2008)

So what errors are you getting?

What's not working? Did you follow the handbook on setting up X?


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 14, 2008)

What's in your Xorg.0.log? Is it a fresh install or did you update FreeBSD? Did you make an Xorg 6.x â†’ 7.x update?


----------



## jackie (Dec 21, 2008)

Please provides more message like xorg.0.log ,xorg.conf


----------



## eujedi (Jan 21, 2009)

Em. I'm really sorry for not answering. But unfortunately i just could not do it. Anyways - the problem was not in the xorg or the conf file (but...i still think it could be taken care of through conf). While playing with bios settings i increased Frame Buffer Size of my integrated graphics to 8mb (instead of 2) and it worked like charm. Automatic configuration of Xorg works flawlessly.


----------



## holly (Jan 21, 2009)

hi, what kind of video-driver have you installed?


----------



## eujedi (Feb 3, 2009)

xf86-video-intel actually


----------

